# Powerhouse Final Results!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

First a big thank to OGF for allowing us to use this site to relay info to our participants of this event!!!

Second this is just the initial web stuff...much more to come!!!
http://www.dobass.com/07POWERHOUSE/APRIL14APRIL15.html
*Congrats to Ray Maynard and Dan Klien with 22.9lbs total weight!!!!*
These guys rockn' on two of the toughest days of fishing that I have ever directed a tournament in- just super guys and awesome job!!!

*THIRD- I will soon be posting a complete story with details and pics of a most challenging situation that was dealt with...it is not what I want Powerhouse to be remembered by...but we all have to know the facts...it IS A DOOSEY* 

Nip


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Mr. Franks,

I have fished tournaments up to the BFL Level..and have not had an experience like this past weekend. You and your crew are AWSOME. While I am seriously outclassed when it comes to Portage Lakes...I cannot say anything negative about the way you run your tournaments. Despite some horrible conditions weather wise, everything from pre-tournament news, to launching, to trailering at the end of the day, was smooth and well planned. You sir put on one heck of a show. While my fingers are still stinging and my pride is "BUSTED" beyond all recognition, my thoughts about you and your crew are all positive. Thanks to you and your crew and I wish you continued success with your circuits and other events.


Hawk


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

You rock Thunderhawk as well! Thats what we need to hear and I am gracious for it.

Once the CRAZINESS starts- I assure you and everyone that me and my team simply DARE anyone to attempt anything illegal at our events...any of them...at any time...you all will see why and have to sit back in amazement at what transpired this weekend.

What I will always remember is the winners- all of the great participants who followed the rules by the book- and my incredible team who ran day2 in 30+ mph winds!!!

Again- your kind words are appreciated!!!!

Nip


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the props Rory. 

I'm looking forward to your detailed report. 

Anything you need, don't hesitate to let us know.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I can't wait for the details!!! Sounds interesting! Congratz to all that braved it out there today.


----------



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

what happened at portage this weekend.


----------



## AkronBass (Mar 17, 2007)

I was there as a spectator and I must say Nip and his crew have got it goin, they do an awesome job, everything ran smooth and efficient!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

What happened at Portage this weekend was...178 anglers caught 224 bass for 454lbs!!!

Ray Maynard and Dan Klien smacked the basses on a brutal 2 day event and won Portage Powerhouse for $4450 

The full scoop will be told I assure all.

I would love to accomplish this tonight, but it is not practical to do so.

BTW- before someone might kick back and start thinking too hard ( like I have for the last 72 hrs while I was aware of the situation and running the show WITH A SMILE ) one of the first place winners of this event was contacted after the event...and PER RULE #18 they passed a verification test w/ flying colors, CLEARLY valadating their weight. If you were at the weigh-in you even witnessed this (as their fish were seen caught by other participants and testified to the entire crowd twice) SO AGAIN... congratulations to Ray Maynard and Dan Klien for the awesome first place performance.

There must be some sorts of apologies to the fact that these boys went out and caught the snot out of the fish during an extremely rough two days, then, and unfortunately, have their accomplishment somewhat shadowed by what will be released publicly this week. The same goes for ALL participants and as well, the top 15 finishers of this event.

I have communicated the ENTIRE chain of events from my life as a director this past WEEK (AFTER the finilazation of the event) to some in order to quickly quash any goofyness from my beloved fisherpeople of the region. 

I'm sure the local bass fishing community will get wind of it all by tomorrow and I hope they do, that is why the winners were told and various others that are respected by all within this region. 

I will be out of town attending my Aunt's funeral tomorrow morning and is why I don't have time now to go public with my intentions immediately and why I make this entire announcement on OGF ( a quick and AWESOME public forum).

Time will not permit me right now to further explain...the story must be told correctly.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

nip, great event, truely bittersweet moving up 12 or 13 places only to finish 16th... the 5lb saugeye didn't help things. I was lucky to have a great partner who more than held his end up!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I knew Nip could fish, but it was the first time I've seen him in action running a tourny. All that engery he had from that expresso kept him pretty lively. From putting on a great event (and show for the spectators) to chasing me around the beach trying to get me to help eat the ten tons of food he had for everyone. It was a great time.


----------



## SmallieSlammer (Jul 15, 2005)

Nip All i can say is wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I went to see the weigh in the cold and howling wind as a spectator.. I just got to say congrats to nip and his team as everyone had great things to say about how the tournament was run( maybe not good things about the weather though haha). I also have to say maybe only 2 expresso shots in that coffee next time and not three.. hahaha.. Ncraft for a minute i thought Nip was going to abduct you to get you to eat.. nice talking to you as well ncraft and I hope to maybe come to the next meeting..pm me if you get time.. I must have left to soon because i didnt see what happened at the end and I hope that it doesnt take anything away from the winners because in that weather they deserve all the credit in the world.. I was impressed on how the tournament was run and how smoothly teams we able to weigh.. Also so eveyone knows I was really impressed how nip and his team made sure every weigh basket was checked and rechecked on each scale ( even the back up) to make sure everyone was even..I just have to say I was impressed on what I saw on how it was run..If anyone gets the time pm me to let me know what happened after I left.. thanks


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for the thanks. As a member of Rory's team, the compliments mean alot. Its not always easy to get up hours earlier or leave later then everyone else, but i am proud to be associated with FBFP, and my sacrafices are minimal compared to what Rory puts into it. Anyone who fishes his tourneys owes him a pat on the back and i know that your thanks mean alot to him. I've fished quite a few different tournaments and none of them compare to Rory's. From the dedication to the tourneys rules and preparation to the care he puts in to keeping the mortality rates of the bass as low as possible, he does as much as humanly possible to provide the best tournaments possible.
Thanks again Rory, and I'll see you at Mosquito.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I have fished with Rory and the NOAA since it's inception and he and his team have been class from day one! The Portage Powerhouse brought a number of unique challenges and all FBFP did is go out and put forth 
their finest effort to date! Congratulations and Thanks to EVERYONE involved!

Congrats to Dan and Ray (class guys in their own right!) and everyone who cashed a check. That was as tough as I've seen Portage Lakes fish in quite some time. 
Eddie and I got our butts kicked and our egos are slightly bruised but we're still smilin and we will be back .

I also want to give a shoutout to my fellow Summit Racing Fishing Team teamates Matt Evans and John Violette who did Summit proud, leading after day one with big bass to boot and finally settling in the 4th spot when it was all over. They were pretty excited and deservedly so!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm back home, melting down a touch, gettn' ready for real work back tomorrow! I wish I could have my team with me back in the office!!!

The awesome responses keepn' me motivated, even from my OGF "lurking" team 

The dobass photosite (blue buttons top right corner of home page) has been uploaded and complete pictorial history available for participant's printing desires:
http://www.dobass.photosite.com/

I forgot to add with all the excitement... Wally Masink and Bruce Genovesse were the Day2 BigBass winners with a 4.86lb fish- $890

I have now personally spoken to both first place winners furthering their already known class act amidst the NE Ohio bass angling crowds. Congrats again to Ray Maynard and Dan Klien.

Hang together NE Ohio anglers- your abilities to reach new levels of sportsmanship, maturity and rational thinking will be challenged as an entire group in the near future.

We must protect our sport in the face of public scrutiny with the same, if not even higher, caliber performance 178 of you gave at Powerhouse.

I'm near completing the details...

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## KCBfalcon58 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thank you very much for all the kind words. I'm Ken, the co-director for Rory's tournaments. I have been with Rory since the beginning when we started the LaDue series and I don't know another person who has as much passion for the sport of fishing as he does. His dedication to the care of fish is like no other. Many thanks to all the anglers who stuck it out in tough conditions, your the one's who make it all possible. Cull'in, I hope I don't jinx ya, but you guys are my pick for THE MADNESS. Good fishin' all!!!! Ken Begue


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

rory and his team are first class all the way . words like honesty integrity sportsmanship only begin to touch what they do for the sport and anglers!!! i have absolutley no proublem laying down big entrys to fish any tournament they run because no matter what at the end of the day i know i fished in a 1st class tournament. no matter what the proublem was rorys words closed the book for me. when i look at the wieghts there is no shadow on em as far as i am concerned because rory backs em up!! i wont remeber power house for anything but a 1st class tournament that paid the anglers very well!!! great job guys keep up the good work


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Might I first warn anyone, specific discussion about what is now posted is no longer a topic for me. 

I will not respond to hypothetical scenerios and ALL the things that come to mind after reading what I have provided publicly. 

Just remember EVERY scenerio you come up with, I was thinking about for 48 hours while directing this show... and prepared for every single one of them.

Every participant signed a release and indemnification agreement. I verified that post event. Every team had since November 06' to read our rules for this event and were also given a copy the morning of the event to read while floating in the bay to blastoff.

My written protest, filed by me, is here and available for public review on dobass (rule #18). 

It states to the GROUP of 178 ANGLERS and anyone else who has watched this evolve- that 178 ANLGERS never violated a rule- and I have found that to be a true and accurate protest. 

But we MUST continue to police ourselves and let all know outside of our arena, bass fishing is a positive sport that reflects the face of everyone in our society. 

We have consequences and jails for those who do not play by societies rules.

Get'em-
Nip
http://www.dobass.com/07POWERHOUSE/ODNRINVESTIGATION/COMPLETE.html


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

all i can say is...........................someone had the intention of using those fish for the tournament..............or "A" tournament !!! i think its great that the ODNR got involved....................a BIG THUMBS UP TO THEM !!!! i think if someone is caught cheating in ANY tournament their name should be published publicly everywhere possible so that they can NEVER cheat at any tiurnament again !!! 

That us why we limit our size of our club, so hopefully the pots dont get large enough that anyone will want to cheat !!!  

CONGRATS NIP on running a GREAT TOURNAMENT !!!!  

im SORRY for all anglers involved that something like this had to ruin the fun for you all !!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

There was no fun ruined for anyone...just ask the participants that attended our weigh-in. They had NO IDEA what was happening when it was.

Those fish just as well belonged to a grandson visiting his grandmother who wacked them earlier in the week and was saving them alive to show grandpa when he got home Monday...

BTW- My scales closed at 4:09pm 4/15...NOT A SINGLE ANLGER reported any concerns to me then...don't do it now...per the rules all written protests must be presented in writing within 10 minutes after the last call for fish...after that we don't want to hear it ( I say that at the end of every event  )

READ READ READ all of this thread and everything about the incident before you decide to post.
http://www.dobass.com/07POWERHOUSE/ODNRINVESTIGATION/COMPLETE.html

Nip


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

All this does is really re-affirm that you and your crew pulled off an amazing two days. Thanks Again for the experience. The one thing that really stuck in my mind all weekend was that it appears you think of everything. The rules are "all encompassing" and there is NOT very much room for "gray", if any...as "gray" is dangerous. I can't stress this enough...and I don't know you or your crew from Adam...so I "ain't" suckin up....You folks have got it together...Class, Efficiency, and most of all FAIRNESS. I applaud you all and wish you continued success with your circuits.

Take Care and Good Luck,


Steve Smith


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Nip, my hat is off to you. Great job and doing it the way it was done shows nothing but class. As one the had fished tournaments for, let just Say SEVERAL years, this is a model way to handle the situation. I hope everyone that fishes with you takes a moment and thanks you for keeping your tournaments first class and legal as any I have ever seen.
I am glad to say we have teamed up with you this year.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

5 words sums this up for me...

Dewey Kendrick fears Rory Franks!!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I knew this could be done like grownups!

Awesome responses all and MUCH appreciation from me, my team and the anglers of this region.

We will survive this, grow and become stronger. 

Hats off to OGF once again for this powerful forum of PUBLIC information.

Nip
http://www.dobass.com/07POWERHOUSE/APRIL14APRIL15.html


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Somehow amidst all the craziness and congratulations I forgot to mention something VERY, VERY important!!!

On day one of the tournament my partner and I decided to make one last move at about 2:00. When we tried to fire up the big motor our cranking battery was dead and attempts to crank over that big 225 from nearly drained trolling motor batteries also proved fruitless.
Luckily for us we had spent most of the day within 100 yards or so of my good friends and eventual day one leader Matt Evans and John Violette.

Not thinking twice and knowing he was working on a very good sack Matt eased over, asked if we needed help and said ,"toss me a rope, I'm not leaving ya stranded!" 
We were due in at 3:00 and Matt and John were due in at 3:30. They left their fish with a whole hour and half to go and towed us 35 minutes to the beach. 90 minutes is a long time to upgrade a limit and in hindsight just another pound that day would have moved them up a spot overall but helping someone in need was a greater concern. 

Along with big basses it's guys like Matt and John that keep you coming back!

BTW, We had the (dis)pleasure of watching them boat 5 of the 6 total bites they had that day while our lines lay limp! 

THANKS GUYS!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Rory, it's the credibility of your events and the integrity of your teammates that have made this go the way it's going. We at OGF are just the messengers... 

Keep up the good works guys. You all deserve it.


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

When you get into that big money payout the freaks come out to play. Maybe next time only tell two of your "crew" and have them anchor across the lake with a camera. If we police ourselves like we have in the past these people will never fish in another tournament around these parts again.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I agree with the policing ourselves comment- that is always contained within our morning handouts and a montra of mine for 7 years. 

It's the anglers responsibility to make these events what they are- from payout to playing fair.

Do recheck the story on dobass. It's not a matter of posting a couple of hillbillys with an anchor and a camera. Felony level grand jury material requires the appropriate law enforcement response...as the Div.of Wildlife did.

If higher payouts attracted a negative element pro-fishing wouldn't exist and would have self destructed. 

Its been my experience as a director and angler that those inclined to push the limits of the rules...or possibly even downright cheat (there I said it) do so as a result of lack of experience, a goofy ego thingie, or are just downright criminal...all of which are generally in $50 or less events...little to do with the high payouts that are well deserved by the NE Ohio angling community.

Thanks again to all the positive feedback about your experiences at Powerhouse...we'll be rockn' at NOAA Mosq. this Sat and then LaDO summer open Sunday!!!!

Nip
http://www.dobass.com/07POWERHOUSE/ODNRINVESTIGATION/COMPLETE.html


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> I agree with the policing ourselves comment- that is always contained within our morning handouts and a montra of mine for 7 years.
> 
> It's the anglers responsibility to make these events what they are- from payout to playing fair.
> 
> ...


summer open?!


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Summer open...I think Nip is being a little optimistic on the weather. Although this past weekend on Rocky Fork felt like July.

See you all at the spring open! I can't wait to see what is brought to the scales!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thread closed at request of author.


----------

